# Game 3: Suns vs Spurs- Friday 4/25: 10:30 ET, ESPN



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

* Phoenix Suns (55-27) * 

*
Starters: 






































[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal

Bench:




















































[PG] Leandro Barbosa [SF] Boris Diaw [SG] Gordan Giricek [C] Brian Skinner [PG] DJ Strawberry [SF] Alando Tucker [SG] Pikester*














* San Antonio Spurs (56-26) * 

*Starters: 






































[PG] Tony Parker [SG] Michael Finley [SF] Bruce Bowen [PF] Tim Duncan [C] Fabricio Oberto 



Bench:































[SG] Manu Ginobili [SF] Ime Udoka [C] Kurt Thomas [PG] Jacque Vaughn *​

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z8fqZ79YpZM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z8fqZ79YpZM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*"We're just an egg sandwich away..."*​

Maybe me starting a game thread will give us some good luck and a win  If not then I will never start one again lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe's gonna be mad! *hides*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

**** him, he's bad luck eace:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Since you made the thread, I added the Egg Sandwich speech for good luck.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tank you very much..and i see you centered it too thank you..add anything else I wasn't looking to make it all fancy and **** like little girly joe here who likes to decorate his game threads with all this ****  haha jus playin...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL 

Joe's threads are very pretty though, lets give him that.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

haha I know I'm just clownin the guy...those GT are nice he does put some hard work into it....MAHALOZZZ joe


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Now what is Joe gonna do with the extra two hours that normally he uses for his GTs?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Maybe have some sex


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Maybe have some sex



Ok, then what will he do with the rest of the 1 hour and 59 minutes?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:rofl: lmao....idk man maybe he'll just delete this thread and put up his own? I think he may do that 50/50 chance I give it


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Now what is Joe gonna do with the extra two hours that normally he uses for his GTs?


It takes me 10-15 mins tops for the playoff threads. 5 for the regular season lol. And please give me some credit, if it did take 2 hrs and if I did have sex instead, I wouldn't know what to do in the next 1 hour and 55 minutes.

I was actually thinking of not making a GT. It worked a few yrs ago when I thought we were finished in one of those series. I can't remember which one it was.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

^ I give you credit man you did every single GT, very good, now its time for some of my skill so we can win these next two!!! I'm bringing back the magic baby!! And look how much responses I get already, everyone love me...kekai>dissonance


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol. No, I didn't mean credit for the game threads. Read it over again


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey! I made like 5 or so game threads this past season. Where's my award?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

lmao....k i get it now..i'm an *no personal attacks*
and seuss...:iwon: there's your trophy lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kekai, you're not allowed to insult yourself. Next time you do that I will ban you.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

****in conspiracy I knew you guys were trying to get rid of me!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pfft. Seuss wishes he had the power to ban. You can insult yourself all you want Kekai.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ok so now Dis cant do the the GT. Alywin can't make predictions. 

Any other rules we need to put into place before tomorrow?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think thats it tiz, lol. Alywin I'm waiting for you to post something to see how you will affect this game eace:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

We'll see a natural progression from the first two games. Duncan will score 40 again, and Parker and Manu will further improve to score 35 a piece. Their bench will contribute an additional 30 points for a grand total of 140. Grant Hill will finally wake up. He'll look around, and then decide he's better off going back to sleep. Suns fans will do the same. The whole arena will be silent except for the sounds of the ball bouncing, sneakers squeeking, the refs' whistles blowing, and the entire Spurs team complaining about every call or non-call. As a result of the Spurs' constant complaining, the Suns will get a total of 5 technicals, Amare and Shaq will foul out and Nash will get ejected. Nash will finally lose his cool and body check Robert Horry. Horry, with a stunned look on his face, will be sitting on the bench at the time. LB will get suspended for leaving the bench to get a better look. When interviewed after the game LB said, "Well, I couldn't see. Shaq was in the way."


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

"You must spread reputation around before giving it to Alywin again."


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:laugh:

I read though Grant is unlikely for tomorrow, can things get any worse? And I read on another board that someone said Raja is going to be moved to the bench next season and we are going to find a legit starting 2 guard/some **** like that. PM me if you want the link


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

How are we gonna do anything with nothing of value to give any team? lol

We also need a back up PG.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

We could trade Boris' bloated contract for someone elses' bloated contract. Maybe we could get Eric Snow!

That was sarcasm. Mostly. I'll note that Barbosa, despite not having his shot going, has really come through in a lot of other areas and put in work on the other end. Here's to hoping that Nash gets pissed and averages 40-10 for the rest of the series, eh? (10 steals, that is, as well as 6 blocks, 8 rebounds, and 17 assists. I've thought this through.)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Joe do u remember sunsaz? (The biggest suns homer besides amareca) Whatever happened to him, tempe, all those guys


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sunsaz wrote some depressed "We're never gonna win it all" farewell speech. And we all kind of laughed at him.

He prob was right. =(


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Are you serious? That son of a *****...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz quit being a suns fan, and sports fan in general because it hurt him too much when they lost. I think he stated one time that he never let himself date so it didn't get in the way of the suns or something. Guy had some emotional problems. 

tempe went into the military I believe. He's shown up a couple times since though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha sorry thats just funny, he can't date because of the Suns? Poor guy...feel bad for him and hope he's watching the Suns though. Anyway **** it all we have to win game 3!!!!!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Do a better job on Manu, and keep the other wing players - finley, barry - in check. They can knock down those 3 pts and before you know they change the tide of the game. Get Nash on Bowen, get him out of the way on those Parker and Ginobili drives so we can get some better defense on those two and rotate better hopefully.

Plain and simple, the whole team needs to be consistent and pumped for this one.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> We'll see a natural progression from the first two games. Duncan will score 40 again, and Parker and Manu will further improve to score 35 a piece. Their bench will contribute an additional 30 points for a grand total of 140. Grant Hill will finally wake up. He'll look around, and then decide he's better off going back to sleep. Suns fans will do the same. The whole arena will be silent except for the sounds of the ball bouncing, sneakers squeeking, the refs' whistles blowing, and the entire Spurs team complaining about every call or non-call. As a result of the Spurs' constant complaining, the Suns will get a total of 5 technicals, Amare and Shaq will foul out and Nash will get ejected. Nash will finally lose his cool and body check Robert Horry. Horry, with a stunned look on his face, will be sitting on the bench at the time. LB will get suspended for leaving the bench to get a better look. When interviewed after the game LB said, "Well, I couldn't see. Shaq was in the way."


hahahahaha good stuff


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Kekai said:


> Hey Joe do u remember sunsaz? (The biggest suns homer besides amareca) Whatever happened to him, tempe, all those guys


I'm one of the other guys now, huh? Pff

I think the Suns still have a 35% chance to win this series but if they don't AND the other 2 teams I support (Chelsea FC, Montreal Canadiens) fail in crunch time I'll be taking a break from sports again. At least theres no way it can be as bad as back in the mid-late 90s when I was a Sonics/Canucks/Braves/Mariners fan. Oh boy, that really really really hurt, left all sports from around 98 to 04-05. Having endured that makes disappointments like this a little less.

Also you guys talk to much **** about D'Antoni. Is he as good a coach as Pop? No. Is anyone in the league? Maybe 2 or 3 other coaches are in that elite group, Phil and a couple others. Mike D'Antoni is a young coach, new to the NBA, playing against arguably the most well lead team in the last 20 years of the NBA with unrivaled leadership and tact not only from their players but also coaching staff. The Suns have a good coaching staff. We don't have a Tim Duncan, though. We don't have the favour that being a top coach in a league for more than a decade gets you. We are the new kids on the block and that will always work against you. 

If we don't win it all this year, next year will be the last chance for the Nash suns. After that, the Spurs won't even matter, they'll be eclipsed as well by the next generation. The Chris Pauls and Deron Williams will start to take over the league and establish great long lasting cores where they play. In the next 3-4 years the most challenging situation will arise for the suns-- a transition to a new PG and very possibly a new coach and along with it new system. At least we will likely have the constant that is Amare, but you should all savour this time as it is one of fair certainty compared to what awaits us in 2-4 years time. Then you can start freaking out.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> sunsaz quit being a suns fan, and sports fan in general because it hurt him too much when they lost. I think he stated one time that he never let himself date so it didn't get in the way of the suns or something. Guy had some emotional problems.
> 
> tempe went into the military I believe. He's shown up a couple times since though.


When things are going rough I look to my sports teams for inspiration. I wouldn't forgo(sp) a social life in order to follow them, but still. 

I don't know how long you've been into pro sports or who you've followed, but some people (like me) tend to follow the heart breakers for some reason. If a sports team has never made you cry or go into a well of depression for a few days I don't think you could claim to ever really support them.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

bircan said:


> Do a better job on Manu, and keep the other wing players - finley, barry - in check. They can knock down those 3 pts and before you know they change the tide of the game. Get Nash on Bowen, get him out of the way on those Parker and Ginobili drives so we can get some better defense on those two and rotate better hopefully.
> 
> Plain and simple, the whole team needs to be consistent and pumped for this one.


I don't really think all that needs to be said. The Suns are a better basketball team so all they have to do is play like it. Execute. Be the better team. Its not complicated. 

If there was some rule that both teams had to play man D and iso the whole game and the Suns played like they want to win at all, they would would beat them probably 7 out of 10 times. We are that good of a team. Its just the mind games, the reffing, the effect the reffing has on our mentality that bothers me. I could care less about the calls, but the players let it affect them and don't seem to have as steadfast confidence in the gameplan and themselves as they need to have. I think we need to have a significantly higher belief in ourselves than any of the Spurs players do because of our history and Pop's popularity with the league/refs, but its not something we didn't already know years ago. We know what has to be done, we know how to do it, just go out there and do it. We have the ability to take this series from them and leave the Spurs on the couch. The question is though, does this team have the ferocity and junkie-for-a-crack-rock hunger that is needed not only to win this series but win this playoff? If we don't win this series thats fine by me, because we never would have won the championship, too. If we do win this series I put us at 70% chance if not higher to take it all. Not saying it would be easy, but we would have proven ourselves by that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> When things are going rough I look to my sports teams for inspiration. I wouldn't forgo(sp) a social life in order to follow them, but still.
> 
> I don't know how long you've been into pro sports or who you've followed, but some people (like me) tend to follow the heart breakers for some reason. If a sports team has never made you cry or go into a well of depression for a few days I don't think you could claim to ever really support them.


I was just stating what happened and why he left. As far as saying he had some emotional problems, it had *nothing* to do with getting down about your teams or looking for inspiration. Because, I am like that way too. No one can even question how much I'm invested into my teams. It affects my moods and does takes some time getting over it when my teams lose. Especially big games. But nor will I forgo a social life the way he did for them either, other than not doing anything with certain people to watch them haha. Not that many I know even like sports.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Hey Joe do u remember sunsaz? (The biggest suns homer besides amareca) Whatever happened to him, tempe, all those guys


Trust me, y'all are better off without them. Because of guys like them I use to not be able to stand the suns fanbase here, but y'all probably have one of the classiest on this site now.

Ok, enough *** kissin, I'm predicting the suns blowout the Spurs in this one, and go on to tie it up in a very close game 4.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Trust me, y'all are better off without them. Because of guys like them I use to not be able to stand the suns fanbase here, but y'all probably have one of the classiest on this site now.
> 
> Ok, enough *** kissin, I'm predicting the suns blowout the Spurs in this one, and go on to tie it up in a very close game 4.


You wish. We're going to blow you out so badly it'll count for 2 Ws. After tonight, the series will be tied with another game in the valley to come 

You read it here first.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Spurs are going to beat the Suns so bad that they will end the series early. Rather then waiting for them to be swept in 4 games.

You read it hear first.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks ezealen...I guess you are right without him and amareca, suns fans here ain't really thought of big homers. And my bad 604 flatline I wasn't talkin bout you, you the man too lol 

It's pretty much official though no Grant Hill for game 3. I wonder if we go more than 7 deep, its going to be real tough to beat the Spurs tonight in my opinion. Barbosa and Diaw should step it up being in front of the home crowd, and hopefully everyone gets pumped because these next two at home are must wins already. I'll be on to watch the game for the first hour, then I gotta go to work so see you then eace:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Anybody here got D'Antoni's cell phone number? I need to let him know that you go under screens on Tony Parker and you go under on Manu until he's hit at least one three in the last 5 minutes.

I seriously need that number. Apparently he can't hear me screaming at my TV, so I need to send him a couple texts or something when he's on the bench.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Little over an hour left before game time. :afro:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Who are in your avy Kekai?

I'm guessing one is DeAndre Jordan...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lil Romeo and Demar Derozan, gonna be future stars for the Suns baby  

I wish Deandre Jordan though, the more I research him and watch films, the more I want him on the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ahh, I was hesitant in guessing Jordan cuz neither of them looked as tall as he is. Derozan, I'd like in the future, as I'm not sure how good Lil Romeo really is.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah Romeo is just a joke...lol but did you see highlights of Derozan? **** that kid is a man among boys like how LeBron was.

PS: DO U know how to resize the pic, cuz i want it bigger so people can actually see it


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I saw a few mins of him in the HS all star game on ESPN not too long ago, and he was impressive. Other than that, I've only heard good things about him.

send me a link to it, and I'll try for ya.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Here is the link

http://www.netweed.com/prohiphop/graf/romeo-demarsmall.jpg

I need to be given a resizing 101 class for mac, cuz seems like macs cant do it or something


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm not that great at it either. But I try haha.

See how this works. Click it to make it big and save it to your comp, and just add it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks J, looks alot better now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Not looking good for us early ****


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I could've put about 10-15 holes in my wall while watching that 1st half.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

This feels exactly like the last playoffs I watched the Sonics. When this team gets blown up for getting sweeped in the 1st rnd I won't give 2 ****s.

Oh and I blame D'Antoni. The whole team is sucking ***, they CLEARLY are not mentally or tactically prepared for the Spurs, not from jump in this series.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I could've put about 10-15 holes in my wall while watching that 1st half.


What other sports teams have you supported or currently do?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> What other sports teams have you supported or currently do?


Ravens, Avalanche, Virginia Tech, and Redsox. Why?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Ravens, Avalanche, Virginia Tech, and Redsox. Why?


Oh you are one lucky fan! 2 of your teams have actually won it all in the last 5 years, multiple times. None of the teams I've ever followed won it all, but all have come up agonizingly short and left via terrible bounces followed by self destructive play. 

Eventually you'll have experienced enough sports heartbreak that you'll get used to it. This does suck though, I'll feel ill if they lose this game.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

didn't they have like a 14 point lead at half time? i come back like 2 into the 3rd quarter and we're down by almost 20...what the hell is wrong with this team? the games about to go off...


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Out coached and outplayed, thats how its been watching this game. I want to see Nash take some shots


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Kekai is banned from making game threads >_>

Oh yea, and "Na na na naaaa...Na na na naaaa... Heeey hey, Goooooodbyyye." What a disappointing performance and team. Yuck.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

bircan said:


> Out coached and outplayed, thats how its been watching this *series*. I want to see Nash take some shots


Fixed.

Its just been varying degrees degenerating from the 1st qtr of game 1 and onward.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

True true. Parker man... we couldn't do anything on him if we wanted to.
Finally we get our 2nd 3pt for this game


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wish we could blow the team up and start over. 

Of course, just keep Amare and that's it.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Good. So can we now please get a new coach?


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

im not even sure about stoudemire anymore. i don't see any heart out of him, he can't play defense and get rebounds. im almost to the point now we just start over and rebuild. this team cannot get over the hump, LA got better..NO got better, spurs same ol same ol...if we keep this same team next year with the same coach we will be defeated out of the first round yet again.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Note to self: never make a game thread again unless I'm a mod (I did good when I was one) lol. But man this season just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. The previous seasons getting bounced I had some heart, was proud of the boys, but this season is just....can't put it into words...well its not over til its over right


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> *Kekai is banned from making game threads >_>*
> 
> Oh yea, and "Na na na naaaa...Na na na naaaa... Heeey hey, Goooooodbyyye." What a disappointing performance and team. Yuck.


 I'm sorry guys I put this loss on me. Tony was on fire because of me, we couldn't defend to save our lives because of me, we sucked because of me, Shaq missed his freethrows because of me, and the fans werent loud enough because of me. **** Kekai you idiot


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

The Suns defense is atrocious...put a body on Tony Parker for God's sake. And a hard foul every now and then would definitely help. Looks like Bill Walton had a poiht with his venting on the Marion-Shaq trade. This team looks NOTHING like the playoff team last year hungry for a championship. Just 1 more year to prove themselves....then it's time to blow the Suns up & rebuild around Amare.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Just at a complete loss for words after that game last night. Was sure they were going to come out strong and it would be a blowout. LAst thing I was expecting was for the blowout to occur in the other direction.

In looking at the past now we can say that the Spurs have beat us for the cycle, knocking the Suns out in the Conference Finals, Conference Semis and now the first round. ONly that pesky loss to the Mavs prevents it from being three years in a row.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

bircan said:


> True true. Parker man... we couldn't do anything on him if we wanted to.
> Finally we get our 2nd 3pt for this game


Yeah, we can do a whole lot about Parker AND the rest of the team. In fact, we can beat them on both ends of the court. It just so happened that we were less prepared than the Spurs were. Coach's job to prepare his team.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

undefined_playa said:


> The Suns defense is atrocious...put a body on Tony Parker for God's sake. And a hard foul every now and then would definitely help. *Looks like Bill Walton had a poiht with his venting on the Marion-Shaq trade*. This team looks NOTHING like the playoff team last year hungry for a championship. Just 1 more year to prove themselves....then it's time to blow the Suns up & rebuild around Amare.


No he didn't. If you had watched the games leading up to the playoffs you'd know better.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Spurs are going to beat the Suns so bad that they will end the series early. Rather then waiting for them to be swept in 4 games.
> 
> You read it hear first.



^^


----------

